# Feral Cat Colony



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

Up the road from where i live there is a man who has about 17 cats. They are all feral except for 3 of them. He feeds them but he doesn't take time to give them attention or take any action to spay/neuter them. The situation is getting out of control. His cats come fight with mine, and another neighbor has an issue with them going under his crawlspace and going to the bathroom which makes his house smell. We have tried to talk to the man about this issue but he gets very irritated and won't do anything about it. The shelter I volunteer at has trap neuter release programs but you have to pay money which he won't do. He has way too many cats, if he won't do something to help the situation I was wondering if there was something I could do about it? Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pookins,
Do you think the shelter you volunteer at, might help you, to help him? 
Maybe a multicat discount for spay/neuter, and some shots?
Are you sure they are really feral, or just scared of people they don't know yet?
That could make a difference in finding homes for some maybe...
I hope other's jump in here with some ideas for you!
Sharon


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

He might not have the money to have them all fixed. Maybe you can ask your neighbors to contribute to the cost of TNR. In my area most clinics charge about $30-$40 per cat.

I stumbled upon a colony of kittens and adults living in a busy shopping center. I ending up doing a TRN myself. It cost me $35/cat. I had 15 cats total. To me it was worth it.


----------



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have asked the shelter and they said if his next-door neighbor sets traps on his own property that we could trap them and bring them in for the TNR and that would work fine as I've talked about it with Kevin before and he doesn't like the cats going into his crawlspace. So that's always an option, but then we'd have to come up with the money for it. Maybe I will ask the shelter if they could give me a discount on it and go from there. I'm sure they're feral, the man has told me himself that he only gives attention to 3 of the cats. The shelter has told me that he has enough cats that the law could get involved but I really don't want to make that big of a deal about it. I also don't want to put more cats in shelters when the cats get fed by the man regularly. Any thoughts on that matter? I suppose maybe over the summer I could try and get the cats spayed/neutered one by one as I'll have a job again. Hopefully they don't have too many kittens as it's that time of the year now!


----------



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have an update! At the shelter this week we decided it would be best to start a fundraiser to get the cats spayed and neutered. We are going to set traps around the time of the mobile clinics until we get all of them.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Excellent! It's great that others are jumping in to help, as this is way more than you or your neighbor should have to handle.

Very pretty cat in you avatar.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Pookins4 said:


> I have asked the shelter and they said if his next-door neighbor sets traps on his own property that we could trap them and bring them in for the TNR and that would work fine as I've talked about it with Kevin before and he doesn't like the cats going into his crawlspace.


Bless you for not being worried about "getting involved" and working to help the cats!
My question is, why on earth Kevin leaves his crawlspace open? I try to block openings and still had a skunk get in there to have her babies. Talk about a smell!
Leaving spaces open to your crawlspace is asking for problems. Totally not the fault of any animal, especially the cats.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would put traps in your yard too, if they are coming by your house. My rule is if your cat is in my yard and not s/n then they are fair game. They got home s/n, vaccinated and a tipped ear. 

older people are from a different era in their thinking of animals. They dont easily change their minds so its good to think outside the box to get the job done. I say to you well done and kudos to your shelter to step in and help.


----------

